# E46 Fuel Filter



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

A little DIY for the near future...

I got this in the mail today... e46 fuel filter, and it's huge!


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

End


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Other end


----------

